# Bartons Never Been Lean Journal



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, Basically I'm starting this journal as a motivational tool, I've been training on and off for 4 or 5 years but if I'm honest I didn't have the maturity or mentality to maintain any real focus for any great length of time.

I've always had an interest on sports and like to indulge in the scientific aspect of training although I very rarely put it into practice for any period of time and basically failed every time I set a goal.

EDIT; Just want to add in, I've had about 5 years of spinning my wheels in the past, 2 anavar cycles and 2 PH cycles and at one point I was just over 182lb with around 15% bf but was only ever able to make any real gains using assistance.

Well... I'm determined to change that now.

I started training again 8 weeks ago after about 8/10 months off (maybe longer tbh), pics below are as of today but 8 weeks ago I looked even more of a mess. When I think back to the shape I was in its incredibly frustrating but an incredible source of motivation.

Stats; (17/06/14)

5'5'' / 30 Yo / 168lb (was 172lb 18-20% bf 3 weeks ago)

Now 166lb - 19/06/14

Training (4 Days a week);

Chest;

Bench Press - 5x8

Close grip db press - 5x8

Decline Bench - 5x8

Incline fly - 5x8

BB Pullover - 5x8

Back;

Deadlift - 5x5

DB Bench Row - 5x8

Lat Pulldown - 5x8

Cable Row - 5x8

Seated Reverse DB Fly - 5x8

Shoulders;

DB Shoulder press 5x8

Arnold Press - 5x8

Clean & Press - 5x8

Shrugs - 5x8

Side raise - 5x8

Legs & Arms;

Squats - 5x5

Weighted Lunge - 5x10

Calf Raise - 5x8

Bicep Curl - 2x16

Hammer Curl - 2x16

O/H DB Raise - 4x16

Current Weights to note;

Bench Press - 32kg DB's

Deadlift - 90kg

Now 105kg 19/06/14

Now 120kg 23/06/14

Squat - 95kg

Now 105kg 22/06/14

Now 110kg 26/06/14

Clean & Press - 45kg

Now 50kg 21/06/14

Cardio;

3 HIIT training sessions - 20 mins between 120bpm & 185bpm after every weight day except leg day & regular 7 mile runs around my local (and very hilly) park.

My PB's at the end of my last bout of training were much higher than this and I'm progressing quickly but for the purpose of this I think its better I put where I am now, not where I was.

Current Goal; Basically I wan't to get to around 10% body fat and lean bulk, I've never been particularly lean even though its always been my goal, diet, drugs and alcohol have always been a problem but recently I've really cleaned up, I hardly drink, never take any drugs and my diet is constantly improving.

Suppose that brings me on to my diet...

1800kcal (-500 on maint) 40% Protein - 30% Carbs - 30% Fats

All the food I eat is clean (now), good varied protein from muscle food, low GI carbs and essential fats and very few 'cheats'

Pics (this bit I'm not looking forward to)



Day 10 Progress pics (27/06/14)



Obviously, any help, advice or motivation I can get along the way I appreciate but if not I hope this thread is a valuable motivational tool for me at the very least.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

First of all ,well done for making the effort and putting yourself out there.I think you really need to add db work,close grip and decline to your chest day.lose the decline cable and pullovers for now.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks man, that's how I used to train to be honest, I couldn't give a decent answer to why I chose cables , variety perhaps?

Your spot on though and I'll amend it for the next chest workout


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Best of luck mate. Just be consistent with your diet and the fat will come off!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers man, I intend to be, easy said though


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Fooking starving after leg day so had 2 of these bad boys to replenish some carbs, cod, salmon & smoked haddoc with sweet potato and chilli fish cakes washed down with cottage cheese and some fresh salad.

726kcal / 57g P / 92g C / 15g F


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate 

We're actually very similar stats. Im 5'7 and 165lb's and cutting on 1850 calories


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool man, was actually just having a flick through your as it happens


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Up early this morning, combination of beans, eggs and fish cakes yesterday have given me raw farts (can't sleep through thunder  ) so gonna take an early chest session at the gym.

Cables dropped and incline close grip and decline press added.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Real positive morning, had my bf measured, 17%, I was scared it was gonna be 20+ so they means my goal weight should be around 154lb for 10%, not an unrealistic target if I can maintain my current loss.

Down to 166lb now for 172 at the end of April, loosing 3 lb in 17days. Very happy!

My only worry is how small I could end up looking at 10% but I'd rather that than bulk at this point.

Encorporate close grip and incline db work into today's chest work out as @gearchange recommended and certainly felt the burn more in my inner pectoral, good advice and repped for it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good going mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks man, I asked my lass to guess my bf before I told her.... She said 28% the cheeky bitch lol


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Can't beat a turkey bacon and soya bread BLT


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

2 things I've learnt today, people don't like people who egg fart... And I egg fart a lot & 300 grams of chicken is too much for me to eat all in one go.

Stuffed to the brim and still have 250kcals in hand. Save that for a little treat later.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck with it.

You dont look that bad in your pics, better shape than me anyway!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Fook off your tats would eat me alive 

Thanks for subbin man


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

My body said rest, my mind said deadlift !

Mind won


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Another great day, put 15kg more on my deadlift, up to 105, be back above 150 in a couple of months hopefully.

3/5 lifts increased in weight today.

Cardio was a nightmare, really has to push it out today, certainly think I've gota rest tomorrow.

Bowl of tuna and sweet corn with some chocolate flavourd peanut butter now, naughty but earnt it.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Down to my last 2 bags of frozen chicken, pay day tomorrow so that means muscle food orders going in.

Can't wait to have a big juicy steak!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Italian style garlic & herb chicken with brown pasta & salad

730kcal 94p 46c 18f


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good start mate, keep it up.

I've got to get my self in gear aswell


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for reading man

I've got no choice , my missus has just stated taking advice from some young, lean PT at the gym 

Got a point to prove now


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

So, today is the frustrating but well needed rest day, I really wan't to train but I can still feel doms in my shoulders and know I need the day off.

Gonna have to be really careful with my food today or it will be easy to over eat, get some sleep tonight and go fricking hard on my shoulders tomorrow.

Positives for today, I can feel a notable difference in the fat around my waste, I could grab a handful before and it felt like one of those weird stress balls, now I can only pinch it and I can feel my thumb with my forefinger, also its starting to look more like a shrivel'd prune rather than the smooth finish it had before.... nice eh?

Clearly lost fat around my quads too, noticing the definition down the full length now... pic in next post for those that like that sort of thing (caution, there pasty  )


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and tings.... (no I'm not upside down...)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good shape fella


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers Ads, never really trained em, what I've got is from football & cycling .

Woke up randomly at 5.30 this morning, early start on shoulders day it is then !


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Changed shoulders round today,

DB Shoulder press 5x8 - up 2 kg to 28kg

Arnold Press - 5x8 - 22kg

Clean & Press - up 5 kg to 50kg

Shrugs - 5x8 - 28kg

Side raise - 5x8 - 12kg

Pushed the HIIT even harder too, hitting 20kph for some sprints.

Strength still returning gradually but stamina seems to be suffering from the lack of cals.

Rewarded myself with a breakfast of turkey bacon, scrambled egg, sunflower toast & chopped tomatoes. Love all that!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

bartonz20let said:


> Changed shoulders round today,
> 
> DB Shoulder press 5x8 - up 2 kg to 28kg
> 
> ...


Youd find it very beneficial to remove grains, and lower carbs.You would burn more fat, and be more satisfied.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Youd find it very beneficial to remove grains, and lower carbs.You would burn more fat, and be more satisfied.


I've done low carb before and it really didn't agree with me, felt really lethargic and my training intensity was much worse than it currently is. Weight loss did seem a little quicker but I really didn't enjoy it, just couldn't stick with it. Had headaches and couldn't stand the metallic taste in my mouth.

Not for me at all but each to there own and all that.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Changed shoulders round today,
> 
> DB Shoulder press 5x8 - up 2 kg to 28kg
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate 

Notice you've got 3 pressing movements, might be more beneficial to add in some other stuff? I find Upright Rows and Rear Delt Rows really smash my shoulders for isolation exercises


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Thanks man, I asked my lass to guess my bf before I told her.... She said 28% the cheeky bitch lol


Nothing like a bit of support from the other half :whistling:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Nice workout mate
> 
> Notice you've got 3 pressing movements, might be more beneficial to add in some other stuff? I find Upright Rows and Rear Delt Rows really smash my shoulders for isolation exercises


I've just dropped upright rows, not sure if it's my form but I find them really uncomfortable, might try the rear delt rows tho 



aad123 said:


> Nothing like a bit of support from the other half :whistling:


Yeh I know, imagine if I had called her fat....

----

Had a few cheeky beers last night so decided on another early sesh this morning, in the gym a 6am for a bit of punishment.

Squat - 5x5 - maxed at 105kg for 5

Lunges - 5x10 - 26kg x2

Calf raise on box - 5x8 - 28kg x2

Bicep curls - 4x16 - 16kg

Hammer curls - 4x16 - 16kg

Overhead tri raise - 4x8 - 18kg

15mins varied hill and sprint interval cardio

Every weight went up today apart from the tri raises, happy with that


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just demolished a plate if lean beef chilli & brown rice nice 

Since I've been a right morbid wingey little sh1t today I'm gonna let this good settle and go for gym sesh number 2. Feeling a chest workout!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Second training session was as expected.... Fooking tiring!

Feel better for it and really got a sweat on and I'm not usually a sweaty kinda guy


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Waking up this morning feeling a little battered, quick look in the mirror and for the first time in a long time you can see the outline of my abs... Grab the tape and I'm down another 1.5 cm round my stomach since I measured a few days ago so I jump on the scales.. Up a lb ?? Aaaaaa!!!!

3 possible conclusions;

1. Muscle memory's effect is much more potent than I expected

2. I'm defying the laws of thermodynamics

3. My scales are broken

It's likely to be no1 but I really didn't expect the returning to training effect to last quite this long, I'm still not seeing any slow down in strength gains and noticing small things like my biceps now filling the arms of my tshirts again. Feeling really positive and motivated this morning, if a little tired


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

5 sets of deads, just hit 120 for 5 reps on 4th then another set of 3 on 5th!

Buzzin with that considering I'm feeling totally broken at the moment!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good stuff mate! I managed 92KG at the weekend for 3x5 and was happy


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Good stuff mate! I managed 92KG at the weekend for 3x5 and was happy


Good feeling isn't it, loving the veins pooping out of every part of my body.

I'm one of few people who actually deadlift in my gym, it's full of bicep boys, get some odd looks like


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Good feeling isn't it, loving the veins pooping out of every part of my body.
> 
> I'm one of few people who actually deadlift in my gym, it's full of bicep boys, get some odd looks like


I love deadlifts. In my view the number one exercise for raw power and strength.

There are a few lads in my gym pulling over 200kg so I use them as motivation to keep pushing myself. I'll get there one day !


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Totally agree, the deadlift followed by clean & press for me.

Going to try keep adding plates on my deadlift every week untill I hit my limits, only about 30kg off my best now, will be well pleased if I can get close to that.

Having a day off from the gym, I'd like to go but just about every part of my body is aching and it would be stupid to put any more strain on ot.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Loving a bit of Science on my off day, reading up on muscle memory, basically with consistent training I should be able to regrow my muscle mass quite quickly (already am) due to the increase in protein synthesis capabilities from my already gained myonuclei!

Reading stuff like this makes me super motivated, just wanna train!

http://nutsci.org/2010/08/23/muscle-memory-its-in-the-myonuclei/


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, mixed bag today , got up notably looking leaner, one of those mornings where you just wake up thinner, good start!

In the gym now and I've literally had to force every rep out, managed to hit 30kg on oh press but it was tough going and everything else has been harder.

Couple of sets of side raises and shrugs then HIIT then home, first time in a while I've not wanted to be in the gym.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Home from gym, get our of car, tweek in my hamstring... Great!

Make eggs and soya toast , reach for the brown sauce without looking and cover my eggs in BBQ sauce!! FFS!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well at least you look leaner....

I had one of those days yesterday. I mixed my two shakes for work then proceeded to knock one over whilst unplugging the blender. I was then late for work because it took me ages to clean the mess up.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Well at least you look leaner....
> 
> I had one of those days yesterday. I mixed my two shakes for work then proceeded to knock one over whilst unplugging the blender. I was then late for work because it took me ages to clean the mess up.


So frustrating, spesh when your tired!

On a positive note.... Meat delivery just arrived from @MuscleFood, yeh boi it's steak night!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never ordered from MuscleFood as I dont have the space in the freezed but that lot does look very nice. Should keep you going for a while.

Hope you enjoy the steak.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice order there, just did mine last night for next week


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I've never ordered from MuscleFood as I dont have the space in the freezed but that lot does look very nice. Should keep you going for a while.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the steak.


Beastly rump steak, quality is spot on from muscle food , chickens a bit crappy this time, not well trimmed tbh but got a free kg of peanut butter 

My missus is just getting into bbin so it's gota feed both of us , she's currently eating more than me and it's suck a55!



Adz The Rat said:


> Nice order there, just did mine last night for next week


Love the fact you don't have to go shopping for it, if aldi did home dels is never go food shopping


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I must be the only man who enjoys food shopping, mainly because I eat most of it. I have been tempted by some of the exotic meat selections on offer at musclefood but have never ordered any. might treat myself one day


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I must be the only man who enjoys food shopping, mainly because I eat most of it. I have been tempted by some of the exotic meat selections on offer at musclefood but have never ordered any. might treat myself one day


Had horse and buffalo sausage, really nice, spesh the buffalo but prob not too lean. Horse was proper lean but quite a strontium taste of iron.

The rump steak is my fave meat from them


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the look of the ready meals as over the weekends I'm always pushed for time and quite often either miss meals or eat crap so having a few meals on hand would be a good option.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just got back from another leg session, clear signals from my body I need a rest! Tired and really didn't feel it. Still managed to put another 5kg on squats tho. 110kg now.

3 days off till Monday now.

Got a family do tomorrow, big temptation from booze and **** quality food, could be a bad day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stay strong !

Easier said than done I know.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Stay strong !
> 
> Easier said than done I know.


I'm gonna take a light brunch before I go and take some of my own snacks in, that way I can have a little bit of crap and fill up on tuna or chicken of my own.

It's the one thing I hate about dieting, people have some kind of issue where they enjoy pushing you to trip up, if I don't make a deal of it and have a little bit hopefully I can come away pretty well from it... I hope


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh yeah!

165lb Baby! 11 more to go if I keep 100% of my lean mass... yeh, I know, aint gonna happen but still, getting there! 154's my target!

On that point, I did gain some mass from muscle memory but that seems to be coming to an end so hopefully it balances out a little.

Can't wait to get bulking, nice slow transition from cut to bulk then its gains time!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work on upping your squats!


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

In for this, I'm also cutting at the minute.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers lads  appreciate the support!

Gonna be like a waif if I get down to 154lb but my own fault for not listening to advice earlier. Still if I can get down to 10% and lean bulk over winter I'll be laughing next year .


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Who said one beer will do you any harm? Haha. Good lifting though!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Beers my vice mate, I literally sniff it and I'm on a binge lol

Only up side is I'm skint so I might get bought a drink or 2 but I can't afford to be on the sesh.

Its something I'm learning to control but since I was 14 I've had problems with drugs and alcohol and I really wan't to beat it now.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

10 Day progress pics  Prob not long enough to notice major changes and my cam's **** but my wasteline's smaller and love handles are shrinking, upper abs are more prominent and external intercostals are starting to show. Chest's looking more defined too. Its like I'm loosing fat from top and bottom progressing towards the midsection.

Getting a Lumma 1020 so hopefully future pics will show better detail.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

So, as expected, had a little wobble last night, 3100kcal including 5 pints, to be honest, I needed it. Feel better if a little but heady this morning .

Only 600kcal over maint and my avarage kcals for the week are still at 1880 so not the end of the world.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing how just cutting 180kcals off your diet and affect your mood and energy levels.... not a good idea!


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> 10 Day progress pics  Prob not long enough to notice major changes and my cam's **** but my wasteline's smaller and love handles are shrinking, upper abs are more prominent and external intercostals are starting to show. Chest's looking more defined too. Its like I'm loosing fat from top and bottom progressing towards the midsection.
> 
> Getting a Lumma 1020 so hopefully future pics will show better detail.
> 
> ...


What are your legs like mate? You seem very light for your size.. unless your legs are like matchsticks?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> What are your legs like mate? You seem very light for your size.. unless your legs are like matchsticks?


Biggest part of my body mate, did lots of cycling & football as a kid right up until my late 20's. I'm pretty short at 5'5 tho.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a few days off from the gym, body was feeling a little beat and I've pulled a muscle somewhere in my lower back or right a55 cheek, prob gonna have to leave the heavy compounds for a week or 2... Annoying !!

Started to focus on leveling out my imbalances, rights loads ahead of my left so using heavier weights on the left and gonna do a set extra on isolations to get it up to speed, may as well get on top of it now before it becomes a bigger issue.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> Biggest part of my body mate, did lots of cycling & football as a kid right up until my late 20's. I'm pretty short at 5'5 tho.


Ahh that explains it mate, didn't realise you were a hobbit 

Shorter guys end up looking wide as hell though, so you'll have that going for you!

keep at it though, I'm the same as you, I get lean from the top down it seems, delts and arms can be striated and still hold fat around the love handles/midsection.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ruzicka said:


> Ahh that explains it mate, didn't realise you were a hobbit
> 
> Shorter guys end up looking wide as hell though, so you'll have that going for you!
> 
> keep at it though, I'm the same as you, I get lean from the top down it seems, delts and arms can be striated and still hold fat around the love handles/midsection.


lol, yeh, lord of the rings extra 

My quads are quite lean too but never been able to shift that stomach and handles, that's why I'm cutting now even though I could do with some more mass. I'll bulk after this but aim not to go over 13/14% again. Short bursts of bulk and cut after I've got down to 10% ish.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest ****ing me off now, can't seem to give it a good hit, my triceps seem to always take the load, pussy thing my chest taking a cop out.

Went for decline presses yesterday hoping to get more focus on it but can't feel a thing this morning. Gonna up the weight next session.

Felt bloated this morning, didn't feel as lean so for reassurance got the tape measure out, my my guts down from 92cm to 84.5cm in 25 days  Buzzin!!!

Scales are still being evil though, up a lb this morning... pointless things!

Also tried to work out my callipers yesterday, see if my results were similar to the ones taken at the gym... 3 readings over 4 points, came out at something like 8%, 9% & 11% lol, I fooking wish


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good fella!!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Feel like sh1t lol, feel much smaller now but not really go the definition I wan't, still, they say between 16-12% you just feel smaller and below that once the definition comes you 'look' bigger.

Can't wait to get bulking now tbh but gonna stick with this no matter what the results.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do 3 or 4 sets of db flys on flat, inc and decline (9 to 12 sets in total) then hit the flat bb bench. Your chest will be screaming at the end.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Did 6 sets of 8 rep flys yesterday, 20 & 18kg across incline & decline but still not feeling it 

Think I'm gonna incorporate a full isolation fly day with some cable work too and a heavy press day into my roster and switch it up a bit.

My biggest lagging part is my chest imo.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Feeling stressed this afternoon so went for a quick 20min HIIT session

On the bike!

Feel awesome now but gona take a bit of winding down before bed, peanut butter on soya toast anyone???


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Did 6 sets of 8 rep flys yesterday, 20 & 18kg across incline & decline but still not feeling it
> 
> Think I'm gonna incorporate a full isolation fly day with some cable work too and a heavy press day into my roster and switch it up a bit.
> 
> My biggest lagging part is my chest imo.


Sounds silly, but try muscle to mind connection. Proper concentrate your mind on your chest and pull through your chest. Squeeze and tense at the top for 2 or 3 seconds on flyes too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds silly, but try muscle to mind connection. Proper concentrate your mind on your chest and pull through your chest. Squeeze and tense at the top for 2 or 3 seconds on flyes too


Good advice


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Pair of crack heads....

(Will give it a try on next sesh  )


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had some success with super setting flys with db press in the past. Do a set of flys to failure then drop the weight and pick up some heavier db's and bang out some presses. Aim for 12 to 15 reps on the flys and press and do 3 sets. I found decline worked best when doing this.

You could also try using the smith machine as it helps keep the bar path straight and removes some of the stress on the supporting muscles.

Weighted dips could be another option, I know some on here consider them a better chest exercise than bench.

I used to struggle to work my chest as my shoulders and tris would give out first but recently I have been working on my form and I'm feeling the chest far better. Just keep trying different things and see what works for you.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh, drop setting might be the answer tbh, avoid smiths and dips because of the right dominance I have, find my right just takes the strain.

Gonna give all these ideas a go next few chest sessions.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was lucky as we used to have a Russian guy who trained and he was some kind of world bench press champ. He only weighed 80kg but his best lift was just under 200kg. I trained with him for a few months and he got my form sorted.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I was lucky as we used to have a Russian guy who trained and he was some kind of world bench press champ. He only weighed 80kg but his best lift was just under 200kg. I trained with him for a few months and he got my form sorted.


That sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Think I need a crazy Russian training buddy lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Think I need a crazy Russian training buddy lol


shame you dont live closer. i need a training partner (im just crazy not russian  )


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

He was a beast in the gym. The set wasn't over until he said it was and this was normally at the point where you could no longer control the negative. But during the time he was there I got some top quality coaching. This is a video of him doing 16 reps with 140kg. I think he finished his placement and went back to Russia.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> shame you dont live closer. i need a training partner (im just crazy not russian  )


Just noticed your only over the hill, fricking big hill tho 



aad123 said:


> He was a beast in the gym. The set wasn't over until he said it was and this was normally at the point where you could no longer control the negative. But during the time he was there I got some top quality coaching. This is a video of him doing 16 reps with 140kg. I think he finished his placement and went back to Russia.


Sh1t, makes it look easy. Best I've ever done is 110 for 5 reps and I nearly died


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Just noticed your only over the hill, fricking big hill tho


12 months ago would of been a different matter. i passed through leeds every other weekend


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

That guy sure made that look easy. Beast!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Back day and against my better judgement I did some dead lifts... bad idea, thought I'd just keep the weight low and focus on form so maxed out at 110kg and my right ass cheek is killing me now.

Feeling the strain of the cut now, intensity's dropping with the weights but my cardio levels are still good and managed another 20 mins HIIT today across the bike and cross trainer.

Post workout meal of tuna, cottage cheese, sweetcorn & cucumber all mixed together, nice....


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tight hamstrings ??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Had to lol at your ass cheek killing you sorry dude


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Good luck mate!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Tight hamstrings ??


Think its the very bottom of my back on the right thats causing it, wish it was the hammies, would be quicker recovery.



Adz The Rat said:


> Had to lol at your ass cheek killing you sorry dude


Worst bit it I'm walking like I've been anally assaulted! Not a good look!



NikolaEz said:


> Good luck mate!


Cheers man


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Another lb down.... 164lb, 9 to go and hopefully I should be pretty close to 10% bodyfat depending on muscle loss.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Went to see my parents yesterday, first thing my dad said...'when was your last proper meal lad?' Happy with that as I always question if I've actually made and noticeable changes.

Mum offered me pizza for dinner but negotiated some salmon and pasta then had lasagne for tea with a bit of home made strawberry ice cream, roughly 400kcal over my target but still 100 under maintenance, not bad considering I usually leave my parents house on a hoist lol (they love to feed  )

Gym this morning, Shoulders and some cardio but might do some medium intensity bike as I'm not sure I'm feeling HIIT today, we'll see.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Helplessly clinging onto the heavier weights today, overhead press started with 2 x 8 x 30kg db's then 1x7 then 1x5 then had to drop to 28ks's for the last set.

Arnolds still managed 22kg's but failed on all 3 final sets around the 7th rep.

Finished off with some side and front raises and shrugs.

Went on the cross trainer for a bit managed 13mins until I got bored and wen't for some HIIT on the bike, smashed out 8 mins and felt good again, must be one of few people who enjoy punishment from HIIT.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just been looking at some bodybuilding transformation's on 't interweb... on one hand they are frustrating because you see how far you have to go and a while ago that would have made me reach for the walkers or a mars bar but today it just makes me more determined.... don't care how long it takes to get below 10% body fat, I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish I had your motivation mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I wish I had your motivation mate


I've been here so many times and failed, I've been leaner and bigger than I am now but never followed it through, the past failure has made me so determined it won't happen again.

Got a long way to go but I'm mentally ready for it this time, I know what I'm doing and know it will work if I stick at it and that's half the battle, its just about staying the course now.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done on turning down mums food, that must be difficult!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Properly mate, I know everybody's mum is the best cook they know but my mum takes the pi55, all she does is cook & bake all day!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Properly mate, I know everybody's mum is the best cook they know but my mum takes the pi55, all she does is cook & bake all day!


Does she want another son ?????


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Does she want another son ?????


lol, She's up for feeding anyone, takes food & cakes round to the neighbours.

---

Felt leaner today but no change on the scales (surprise surprise) but down another 1.5cm on my waste, now at 83cm from 92cm when I started 

Couple more weeks and I might actually change my Avatar to a pic myself and not my car


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I noticed on MFP that you don't use protein powder at all mate? You still find that hitting protein numbers is easy enough?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I noticed on MFP that you don't use protein powder at all mate? You still find that hitting protein numbers is easy enough?


Pretty much mate, eat lean meat 2/3 times a day and lots of protein additions, eggs, whole wheat bread & pasta, cottage cheese, peanut butter etc.

Think I'm lactose intolerant and whey messes with my guts, gonna give it a try again at the end of the month as things seem easier now I'm using pro biotics.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Pretty much mate, eat lean meat 2/3 times a day and lots of protein additions, eggs, whole wheat bread & pasta, cottage cheese, peanut butter etc.
> 
> Think I'm lactose intolerant and whey messes with my guts, gonna give it a try again at the end of the month as things seem easier now I'm using pro biotics.


Which whey did u used to use?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Which whey did u used to use?


I've used loads mate, about 5 different brands, used Synergy Pro Iso last time and that was ok tbh but still not perfect and ended up stoppping taking it.

I'm gonna have a look at shakes for lactose intolerant at end of the month.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate, that's quite a lot of cm lost


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Great work mate, that's quite a lot of cm lost


Thanks man, need new tshirts etc now, all hanging off me and some are stretched around the middle


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> I've used loads mate, about 5 different brands, used Synergy Pro Iso last time and that was ok tbh but still not perfect and ended up stoppping taking it.
> 
> I'm gonna have a look at shakes for lactose intolerant at end of the month.


I mean like concentrate or isolate mate, I know some people get unwell/bloated on concentrate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> I mean like concentrate or isolate mate, I know some people get unwell/bloated on concentrate


Yeh, tried isolate and cesein, both are made from dairy iirc


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good work on the reduced body fat. I must admit I had to change it into inches as cm mean nothing to me but 36" to 32" is bloody good going.

I'm looking at changing my diet and one area I want to address is the number of shakes I'm having. If possible I would like to cut them out completely with the possible exception of post workout.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Good work on the reduced body fat. I must admit I had to change it into inches as cm mean nothing to me but 36" to 32" is bloody good going.
> 
> I'm looking at changing my diet and one area I want to address is the number of shakes I'm having. If possible I would like to cut them out completely with the possible exception of post workout.


That's the one I miss, post workout easy protein and carbs, tuna and veg doesn't quite cut it 

-----

Diet went to **** last night, cooked for stay at home date night with the missus.

Home made tomato soup & bred roll, good start

400g topside steak, peppercorn sauce & sweet potato mash, great main.

Warm brownies, ice cream & chocolate sauce.... Epic fail

Bottle of red wine each? Ouch!

Ended up 1400 kcal over target 

The only positive is that my muscles are full of glycogen now, look much bigger without the fat on me.

In the gym now, squatting & sweating lol, leg days gettin hammered then static bike to burn back some cals!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A one off cheat meal wont do any harm and you must have gained some brownie points with the Mrs.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rah, no updates over the weekend, BBing had to take a back seat as I was MCin as part of a PA for the record label I'm on for a net TV station... rock and roll eh? Will post a vid up later when it goes on Youtube to give you a laugh 

Diet didn't exactly go to **** but its not been perfect, eating right on the road is always a struggle.

Just been back to the gym, chest day, Flat, Incline & Decline bench followed by pullovers and flys. Put the weight up on flat to 34kg db's, happy with that.

Felt tired at the end of the session and gave the cardio a miss, only had about 10 hours sleep since friday night and its caught up with me.

Early night tonight


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just been to the gym to check my gf's deadlift and squat form, was a bit off at first but after a few tweeks she's perfect.

50kg for her first time, not bad.

Got bored of sitting with her through her girly stuff so went and did some cardio followed by a quick drive home and some shower cardio


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

First day of work at Velocity health & fitness, was gonna train after but my head was absolutely melted, not in again till Monday so gonna go try the facilities out tomorrow, working in a gym is gonna be sweet 

As promised, video from what I was up to on Sat night.... should be good for a laugh 

I'm on at 30mins


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That you in the pink t-shirt mate?

I watched it on mute but you look like you are loving it, full of energy :thumbup1:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh, its my release... used to do it when I was a kid but stopped for 5 years as I couldn't avoid the drugs :/ do it for a laugh not but seem to be getting booked all over the UK now without really pushing it.

Good for sh1ts & giggles


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Another lb & cm down.

Start 172lb - 92 cm

Now 163lb - 83.5 cm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate!

How often are you measuring?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where do you measure mate? Just stomach?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Good work mate!
> 
> How often are you measuring?


When I notice I'm looking leaner lol, about once a week 



Dan94 said:


> Where do you measure mate? Just stomach?


Only place I've got any fat mate, arms etc aint changed much, lost a little bit off biceps and chest but not really anything of note


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Trainings taken a dive last few days, had man flu and went to see Eminem on Friday but managed to get myself to the gym for a chest session this morning, cold made it real hard work and didn't enjoy it but got it done.

No cardio tho, the colds on its way out but breathing is still a struggle.

Some progress pics as part of the Transformation comp...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, quads look proper defined


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Look great mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Adz The Rat said:


> Looking good mate, quads look proper defined


Cheers mate, can't wait to finish the cut so I can start getting my chest up to speed, feel I've just got my chest isolation down so can't wait to start feeding it well


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Doesnt look like you have much more to lose tbh mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Doesnt look like you have much more to lose tbh mate


Hope not bro, guess I'm around 13/14% going off how I looked @17%, not really lost any weight tho, been around 166/167lb for a week or 2 now but fat is still coming off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your macros and cals atm mate?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What's your macros and cals atm mate?


EZ bro, soz for late reply, been busy as **** this week with the new job.

I'm at about 1900kcal 170g of protein, rest is up to chance. MFP on my new phone is a bit **** so been hard to keep it updated and been ill so not been 100% on diet, back on it now tho.

----

Squat up to 125 now and clean and press at 55kg


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> EZ bro, soz for late reply, been busy as **** this week with the new job.
> 
> I'm at about 1900kcal 170g of protein, rest is up to chance. MFP on my new phone is a bit **** so been hard to keep it updated and been ill so not been 100% on diet, back on it now tho.
> 
> ...


So not specifically certain grams of carbs and fats each day mate?

I used to do that but then heard it's where I was going wrong, clearly working for you though :thumb:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So not specifically certain grams of carbs and fats each day mate?
> 
> I used to do that but then heard it's where I was going wrong, clearly working for you though :thumb:


I was always told it was Cals > Protein > Carbs > Fats in order of importance, obviously Carbs & Fats have an influence in both energy and hormonal environment but if your eating a typicalish BB diet then your carbs and fats are going to be there or there abouts, obviously fats higher if you have steak or bit of fish but if not I make the rest up with clean carbs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> I was always told it was Cals > Protein > Carbs > Fats in order of importance, obviously Carbs & Fats have an influence in both energy and hormonal environment but if your eating a typicalish BB diet then your carbs and fats are going to be there or there abouts, obviously fats higher if you have steak or bit of fish but if not I make the rest up with clean carbs


fair enough mate, I heard 1g-1.5g protein (per lb), 0.4-0.8g fat (per lb) and rest carbs, so many different ways though


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Depends mate, not one rule for everyone or every goal, cutting is more effective with higher protein as it tends to be muscle sparing but its been shown you need less protein and more carbs for muscle growth during a bulk.

way i see it, im not a bodybuilder and not looking to compete so its more important i have a decent diet that fits in my lifestyle and I can stick to rather than taking it to extreme's


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Depends mate, not one rule for everyone or every goal, cutting is more effective with higher protein as it tends to be muscle sparing but its been shown you need less protein and more carbs for muscle growth during a bulk.
> 
> way i see it, im not a bodybuilder and not looking to compete so its more important i have a decent diet that fits in my lifestyle and I can stick to rather than taking it to extreme's


last paragraph sums it up really mate 

I guess I just get impatient and want fast results, but dont we all :tongue:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> last paragraph sums it up really mate
> 
> I guess I just get impatient and want fast results, but dont we all :tongue:


yeh, know that feeling, been feeling the temptation to go on gear again recently but I'm gonna resist and accept its a long game.

you can do well on a decent diet if you stick to it, better that then an excellent diet you cant stick to.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi mate

I know you use MFP aswell. Do you try hit a certain number calories in your head instead of going by MFP, then add cardio seperate? I noticed I wanna hit 1750 calories a day, so works out 20 mins biking is 170 calories burnt which means I can eat 1900 on MFP.

So do you go for 'food' calories or the 'net' calories at the end? For example my food calories are 1900, but net calories is like 1727.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I know you use MFP aswell. Do you try hit a certain number calories in your head instead of going by MFP, then add cardio seperate? I noticed I wanna hit 1750 calories a day, so works out 20 mins biking is 170 calories burnt which means I can eat 1900 on MFP.
> 
> So do you go for 'food' calories or the 'net' calories at the end? For example my food calories are 1900, but net calories is like 1727.


EZ bro, soz for my lateness, been busy with new job and with the comp thread, not had chance to keep this updated but will come back after comp.

I use net so if my target is 1900 and I burn 200 HIIT or 300 weights (just the rough numbers I work to) I eat 2100/2200.

Think of it this way, you do some crazy cardio sesh and burn 1700kcal and only eat 1750kcal then you have 50kcal for the day, how would you train or even get out of bed the next day? You still need the fuel for your workouts and to avoid major metabolic adaptation. You really need to eat back your cals if your already in a substantial deficit.

Also, I think I have underestimated my daily expenditure or my workout burn as I've been a bit slack with the diet but continue to get leaner, I'm at a point where minor drops in bf are showing more and more visual impact.

I think your in the same place I was a while ago where it kinda feels like nothing is changing but seriously, stick at it and be consistent and it will come, just takes time.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> EZ bro, soz for my lateness, been busy with new job and with the comp thread, not had chance to keep this updated but will come back after comp.
> 
> I use net so if my target is 1900 and I burn 200 HIIT or 300 weights (just the rough numbers I work to) I eat 2100/2200.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get ya mate. I was eating at BMR (1750) and everyone morning I add in either my 60 minutes of strength training or 25 mins of bike which normally puts my food calories at 1900-1950 if that makes sense, with net still 1750


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah I get ya mate. I was eating at BMR (1750) and everyone morning I add in either my 60 minutes of strength training or 25 mins of bike which normally puts my food calories at 1900-1950 if that makes sense, with net still 1750


spot on mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Made decent progress recently, feel like I'm getting closer to my goal now so thought I'd post a progress pic


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Fook, cant work this camera out, that pic looked grainy as fook, will delete that and take another


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Not updated this journal in ages... 5 months to be exact.

Quick update, training has been ok recently, diets been good but cals have been too high, I've just completed my xmas binge and feel truly shooddy.

I'm just about to start a cycle of M4OHN + Timed carbs and will create a new journal to track the process (link soon.)

Strength us up quite a lit on where I was before, below are my lifts from June and where they are now;

Bench;

Was 32kg DB's now 85kg BB (8 Reps)

Squat;

Was 90kg now 125kg with considerably better form over 5 reps.

Clean & Press

Was 50kg now 70kg. (5 reps)

And my biggest improvement..... Deadlifts;

Was 90kg now 180kg over 5 reps.

Current pics;

View attachment 163493


View attachment 163492


Like I say, my cal's have been too high and its been my downfall to my ultimate goal so I've just set up a 3 month diet plan with a mild PH over the first 6 weeks. I want to get down from my current 170lb to around 155lb (possibly unrealistic??) while retaining or adding as much muscle as possible.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Link to my M4OHN log....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/284912-bartons-m4ohn-timed-carbs-cutting-log.html#post5372865


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to see you back mate  those pics above from just natty training?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Good to see you back mate  those pics above from just natty training?


Only just seen this post, yeh, them pics are just natty.


----------

